

Could one build a social news site on top of Google Wave? - amichail

If so, what would be some advantages to doing so?
======
wmf
Yes, I think so. Wave gives you comments and even StackOverflow-style editing
for free; perhaps this would let the developer concentrate on turning out more
crackpot ideas per day.

